
Ask HN: What is wrong with Google Chrome? - isthispermanent
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;Yqh9ILg<p>I&#x27;ve been seeing this on multiple sites. The blue&#x2F;green&#x2F;purple text in the divs changes as I mouse over them
======
rahidz
[https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/38144053?hl=en&msgi...](https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/38144053?hl=en&msgid=41546793)

Has the identical problem, disabling hardware acceleration is the suggested
solution.

edit: And
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=106817...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1068170)
for the Chromium bug

------
raldi
Clickable version of your link, since it's a pain to select on mobile:
[https://imgur.com/Yqh9ILg](https://imgur.com/Yqh9ILg)

------
theandrewbailey
Are you sure you don't have a hardware issue? (overheated?) That looks a lot
like GPU artifacting.

~~~
rootusrootus
Would a hardware problem show up in a screenshot?

It could be a picture of the screen, but the alignment is perfect.

~~~
CountSessine
Depends on where the hardware defect is. If the defect is before the frame
buffer (shaders, triangle setup, rasterization), then yes it will show up. If
it’s after the frame buffer (CRTC, resampling and DAC), then no it won’t show
up.

~~~
rootusrootus
Now _that_ is the answer I was hoping for. Thanks!

------
abnry
You have seen past the veil. You must forget you've ever seen this. Some
things are too great for a human to know.

~~~
thomasjudge
The image translators work for the construct program. But there’s way too much
information to decode the Matrix. You get used to it. I don’t even see the
code. All I see is blonde, brunette, red-head..

------
anaphor
What operating system / graphics backend are you using? Do you have multiple
screens? E.g. you can encounter issues with hardware acceleration on Linux if
you have multiple screens.

~~~
isthispermanent
MacOS 15.14. I run two screens and hardware acceleration appears to be the
issue

------
stjo
This looks a tech support ticket, not HN thread

~~~
ReverseCold
HN _is_ Google's end user tech support forum ;)

~~~
geerlingguy
So true, it hurts. If I see another "Google deleted my account" [3 hours
later] "Update: Google reinstated my account after someone spotted this"
thread...

------
geerlingguy
I hit this same issue on some sites, but not others:
[https://twitter.com/geerlingguy/status/1257714544044052488](https://twitter.com/geerlingguy/status/1257714544044052488)

It's so strange, because neither webkit/Safari nor Firefox has ever had any
issues, but Chrome does this randomly on any Mac with a GPU, it seems.

------
jeroenhd
Looks like GPU issues or memory corruption in the browser memory.

You can try disabling hardware acceleration to prevent Chrome from using the
GPU but if I were you I'd start checking if everything on my machine is backed
up properly.

------
jacobush
I thought we were going to bash on its privacy issues. Mildly disappointed.

~~~
FillardMillmore
As did I. Those threads seem to be monthly - but I feel as if we haven't had
one in some time. I don't know why, though the threads on the topic here are
usually tiresome and predictable, I still find them quite amusing.

------
jpswade
Search for GPU artifacts in Chrome, you'll notice it's quite common, but it's
less to do with Chrome and more to do with a problem with your GPU.

------
CawCawCaw
Can we get Bruce Dawson to use this as source material for one of his deep-
dive angry rants about software quality?

------
mschuster91
Last time I've been seeing this was back in 2010-such with the infamous Nvidia
mobile GPU solder issue O.o

------
prpl
Try rebooting your machine. I had this issue two weeks ago, it strangely was
coincident with a chrome upgrade.

------
chipperyman573
Try disabling hardware acceleration

